# Who makes this light?



## EvilJack (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00828MZ3W/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Anyone have one? It has 25 reviews and almost all 4 & 5 stars.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 17, 2013)

that is a generic light from a mass producer. no one knows who really makes those except
the maker themselves. other companies buy them in 10,000-50,000 lots and stamp a name on
them...so...???

you don't know unless the seller can tell you. G-K sells a ton of 'various cheap chinese mass-produced geeky items'


it is a crap shoot with ultra cheap lights....but the good thing is, they are ultra cheap.


looks like a nice light actually


----------



## ThrowerLover (Jan 17, 2013)

I own two. Both of mine do hi/lo/strobe, even though the description doesn't say that (obviously I can't guarantee yours will, but I would still like it if it only had an on/off switch). I put an AA in one and a 14500 in the other. Definitely brighter with the 14500, but not bad with the standard battery. It's not 300 lumens, but for less than $9, I'm sure you'll be satisfied. I would suggest that you take it apart and use silicone lube on the threads and o-rings. BTW, here's the same thing for a buck less: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0088MB03I/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## dgbrookman (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks to be the possibly same as this one, which I just ordered last night... A couple bucks cheaper still.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E0QAFY/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 18, 2013)

I gave away a lot for Christmas, at the cheaper price. They are terrific.


----------



## irlemt (Jan 18, 2013)

Just bought two of them, very, very happy so far and very cheap, feels solid


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 4, 2013)

The ultrafire clone of the sipik has an xpg, I prefer the original sipik sk68 though extra modes would be nice.


----------



## ragweed (Feb 7, 2013)

Good light...!


----------



## Norm (Feb 7, 2013)

EvilJack said:


> It has 25 reviews and almost all 4 & 5 stars.


Written by people who really have no idea about quality flashlights, and have never had anything worthy to compare to. It's all relative to the experience of the author of these reviews. A Lada is going to be a fantastic improvement to somebody used to driving a cart pulled by a mule.



ragweed said:


> Good light...!


Compared to any other light costing less than $10.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 7, 2013)

What is the difference between this light and the original Sipik SK68? Is this one brighter? Does it have more than one mode?


----------



## gradio (Feb 7, 2013)

Like the design (looks), like the size, looks like it will tail stand, like the price. 
Looks like a bargain value, wonder long term reliability/durability.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 10, 2013)

definitely a clone of the original Sipik SK68 model.


----------



## AquaJoe (Feb 11, 2013)

I got one from Ebay for about $7. It is actually a very nice light for $7. I dont think its 300lm, more like 200lm. The focus is pretty cool, when its fully focused the light takes the square shape of the LED. You can actually see the little lines in the LED.

Well worth the $7 bucks I paid.


----------



## xbwong247 (Feb 12, 2013)

Seems like a very nice light, any other cheap ones maybe alittle bigger and brighter and not too expensive


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 16, 2013)

Seems like every time I click on the amazon links from this thread the price changes from day to day? LOL


----------



## EvAzRt (May 7, 2013)

I just got one, mine takes the 18650 battery. Well worth the money if it lasts, I paid 7 dollars for it from dx. Shipping took a very long time. I think about a month and a half. The flood is great on this light. I will post again after I have had all super to use it and see if it hold up. If all goes well, I will be buying more for friends.


----------



## meena khattri (May 8, 2013)

lots of small business people making this for this under there name to sale.we do not have any clue who make it first.


----------



## flashlight chronic (May 8, 2013)

This flashlight has the same body style as my Nitecore Extreme Infinity, which takes a single CR123a lithium.


----------



## TMedina (May 8, 2013)

Norm nailed it. For people used to $2 and $3 dollar incandescents from Sprawl-Mart, this light and it's numerous copies look like great deals and amazing performers.

I'd buy one as a toy and a mod project. I'd put more faith in a Rayovac Indestructible, if I had to pick a cheap light to depend on.


----------



## constant (May 10, 2013)

I think you can find a variation in www.dx.com. Have a look the with key word cree Q5.


----------



## dreydin (May 18, 2013)

It's 99 cents right now..... :duh2:


----------



## dreydin (May 18, 2013)

Nevermind. It is $5 because they have a hard $3.99 factored in per unit for shipping.


----------



## jac2001 (May 19, 2013)

Anybody take one apart? I've got a left over XPG2 I'd like to drop in.
I can't get the pill out of the head to get access to the LED.
Any tips are welcome!
J.


Sent from my iPhone using the Force.


----------



## jac2001 (May 19, 2013)

Never mind....

ADD ya know!
J.


Sent from my iPhone using the Force.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (May 20, 2013)

As most of us know, the light in question is the famous (or infamous) "Sipik clone." There are, literally, "countless" versions out there for sale, at a variety of prices.

I only own one. But, I know people who have purchased dozens, and most of those lights were slightly different from each other (and often different from what was advertised). But, as I think most people would agree, they are a pretty good light* for the price*.

They tend to be relatively well made, with surprisingly robust construction. They are also often surprisingly bright, especially on a 14500. But, they also usually do quite well on a regular alkaline AA (and you haven't lost much even if the alkaline decides to leak).

I recently saw them available on a wholesale site for US$102.51 for a lot of 30 pcs. (That works out to be $3.42 each). 

Of course, they do want you to spend another $46.00 for shipping by Fedex, but I don't think you would really want to rely on the Chinese postal service for an order of that size. (With shipping costs included, you are still talking only $4.95 each, delivered.) 

If you are willing to order 100 pcs. or 500 pcs. the price comes down even more dramatically.

Based on my experience with this light, and with other "similar" lights (and based the experience of people who I know that have had much more experience with these particular lights), these lights generally tend to last quite well, and if they are going to fail, they tend to fail quite quickly... within the first day or two. ("Dead on Arrival" is another issue.)

The biggest problem when purchasing is that you can never be certain of just what you are going to get when the item arrives. (Each one tends to be slightly different.)

But, in my opinion, if you did order 30 pcs. and 5 of those turned out to be "bad" (for what ever reason) the Chinese company you are dealing with will (most likely) "take care of you" by either sending replacements or providing a refund (or credit). But, the whole process is likely to take months.

Bottom line: Hard to find a cheaper, better, "give away" or "throw away" light. I am tempted to purchase 30 now, and get them ready for Christmas "Stocking Stuffers." 

If you decide you want one, try not to spend more than $6-8.00 each (delivered).

Spending $9.00 does not get you anything better, and you should be able to easily find these lights for $6-8.00, direct from China, with Free Shipping. Allow 3-6 weeks for delivery, but they usually do arrive. (Eventually.)


----------



## okeenu (May 20, 2013)

Thats half the fun ,ordering from China,Its like the lottery...

The "Sipik" is my favorite flashlight .. Im up to 12 They are all different but all have worked (one only with 14500 though) 
I Have better, and more expensive Lights ..They sit around Reliably waiting for "emergencies " ..When I go out to do anything though I drop a "Sipik" in my pocket ..

They are what got me here... to see what else was out there.....










the


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (May 20, 2013)

okeenu said:


> (one only with 14500 though)



Not sure I understand you... Are you saying that only one of the 12 "Sipik clones" that you own will run on a 14500 battery?

If so, that is pretty strange. My understanding is that these lights almost always run well on 14500 batteries.


----------



## okeenu (May 21, 2013)

Let me rephrase that..... All my Sipiks work well on AA AND 14500's except one that for some reason Only works on a 14500...
This is a problem because i usually end up giving them away with a Alkaline in them..
In fairness to the Chinese dealer: he did refund on this one...


----------



## TheIrishExit (Jun 4, 2013)

I've bought 3 of those on amazon, from the same retailer, at different times. 2 of them came as 3 modes (hi/low/strobe), and one is a single mode. I run them on Costco AA cells. They're pretty impressive for the low price, and I don't mind if I lose or break one. I carry one with me all the time, and rarely have i found it to be inadequate for the job.


----------



## dreydin (Jun 5, 2013)

When in usage, is it normal for this flashlight to have a small ring of light around the main light?


----------



## Norm (Jun 5, 2013)

dreydin said:


> When in usage, is it normal for this flashlight to have a small ring of light around the main light?



The lens is usually fairly poor quality and varies from manufacturer to manufacture anything is possible.

Norm


----------



## dreydin (Jun 5, 2013)

Gah, I must have gotten a crappy one then. I wasn't expecting a huge ring of light around the main body of light :/

When it's zoomed in there's 4 rings!


----------

